# Midwest Haunters Updates



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Just signed up!! Can't wait!*


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Only 3 weeks away!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

this is the show to be at!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Charging up for my first haunt convention!*

MID-WEST HAUNTERS CONVENTION -- HERE WE COME!! MysterE and I will be in Columbus this weekend enjoying the sites and sounds of all things _Halloween_. I hope to get some great video and pics to share. 

Guess I will be rummaging in our basement catacombs to find suitable attire. Great excuse to get the orange bins out waaaay early! LOL Now is when I wish I had a Halloween Forum/Radio T-shirt to walk around in! 

*BOO!*


----------

